# canceling my policy after a week ?



## ST3V3O (Mar 5, 2009)

hi

i bought a car last weekend and insured it with admiral and paid a month upfront of £166 .

now the car has started playing up and im getting my cash back for the car but i will need to cancel it early 5 days after taking it out .

now will i get some of that £166 back as its within the cooling off period ?

thanks


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Wouldn't ringing them be a lot quicker? You'll get a definite answer then.

You'll probably get charged a cancellation fee/admin fee.


----------



## Joshh (Oct 5, 2011)

Should get it all back apart from maybe an admin fee mate. Make sure you ring them before your cooling off period (14 days?) ends


----------



## ST3V3O (Mar 5, 2009)

well i thought i would get charged a week plus a fee of around maybe £40 ?


----------



## ST3V3O (Mar 5, 2009)

Joshh said:


> Should get it all back apart from maybe an admin fee mate. Make sure you ring them before your cooling off period (14 days?) ends


well the policy started on the 13th and i think i will be ending it on the 18th so only 5 days since i stated it .


----------



## martin_46 (Aug 7, 2012)

My guess would be a full refund as long as no claim has been made then they will likely subtract an admin fee ... £20-£25 or could be more. Give them a call and ask :thumb:


----------



## ST3V3O (Mar 5, 2009)

martin_46 said:


> My guess would be a full refund as long as no claim has been made then they will likely subtract an admin fee ... £20-£25 or could be more. Give them a call and ask :thumb:


i will call them at the weekend when the car is gone and ask i dont mind paying a admin fee but i dont wanna lose the whole £166 i paid only 2 days ago now .

as ive read theres a 2 week cooling off period and i will wanna cancel my policy after 5 so i think i should get most of it back im sure .

thanks for the help guys


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Provided no claims have occurred, as you are in the cooling off period, it is likely to be 5/365ths of the premium plus their admin fee. 

The cooling off admin fee should be a fixed fee to cover reasonable costs only and will be detailed in the Terms of Business which would have been issued to you.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

£22.50 http://www.admiral.com/policyDocs/admKeyFacts.pdf


----------



## ST3V3O (Mar 5, 2009)

so if i cancel my policy at the weekend i will get back my £166 back then the £22.50 fee off that ?


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

ST3V3O said:


> so if i cancel my policy at the weekend i will get back my £166 back then the £22.50 fee off that ?


No because you will have to pay for the 5 days insurance cover that you will have had (as Lloyd says 5/365ths), then take their admin fee off that amount.


----------



## ST3V3O (Mar 5, 2009)

gonna call them tomorrow to cancel the policy 

should get at least £100 back so will be happy if i do .


----------



## ST3V3O (Mar 5, 2009)

got the full month back and £22.50 off that .

had to send the policy to them tho but guess there all like this .

so a good day for me


----------

